# Sideshow Weta's Shelob



## Sarah (Feb 16, 2004)

Sideshow Weta released their shelob statue today. Is it just me, or does this statue have an (from what I can see) an eye and two eyebrows on it's back?


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 16, 2004)

Sarah said:


> Sideshow Weta released their shelob statue today. Is it just me, or does this statue have an (from what I can see) an eye and two eyebrows on it's back?



I went to the main site and looked; even pulled it into Photoshop and yes, definately looks like an eye. Reflection, perhaps? 

The last thing I would want is a statue of a _spider_...


----------



## Gandalf White (Feb 17, 2004)

MelianLasgalas said:


> The last thing I would want is a statue of a _spider_...



The last thing I want to see is the picture of a statue of a spider...


----------



## Minuel Lasgalas (Feb 17, 2004)

Gandalf White said:


> The last thing I want to see is the picture of a statue of a spider...



[laughing] ESPECially one this large..........


----------



## Sarde (Feb 17, 2004)

I think it looks totally cool!


----------



## GuardianRanger (Feb 18, 2004)

And for those of you that play the Lord Of The Rings game by Games Workshop, here is there rendition of Shelob with Sam and "wrapped" Frodo. I haven't played this segment of the game so I don't know much of the specific rules. But the model looks cool.


----------

